# Budgie keeps trying to escape cage



## Juliaa

I've had my baby budgie for a week now, Ruby isn't tamed. Even though i'm sitting next to him, he will climb to the top of the cage and stubbornly try to squeeze through the bars, his head will squeeze through but he cant get out, im worried he might injure himself.

I've never had a bird before so im not sure if this is normal behaviour.
He also goes a bit crazy and flies around his cage. Whats a normal behaviour for a new baby budgie? Is it normalfor him to go from 3-4 days quiet and still to a bird who flies around his cage trying to escape?


----------



## aluz

It takes time for a recently purchased to bird settle in a new home and environment and usually after a few days of adjusting to the new place, budgies will start to feel more comfortable and they will begin to explore their cage, show some of their playfulness and they may also find their voices and start chirping/singing.

The fact that your budgie manages to squeeze his head through the cage's bars is not a good thing and it's clear this cage is not adequate for Ruby.
This is something that can't be left to chance, because your budgie can get injured or suffer a really tragic accident while squeezing through the bars.
You need to get a cage with the appropriate bar spacing for budgies and this should not go over 1/2 ".


----------



## shanebudgie

Greetings juliaa .let me ask is your cage over a 1/2 inch in the bars on the cage?.you need to make sure is not over that.also make sure your cage is properly secure on the top and all around.if he can squeeze it's head through it could get seriously hurt .another way to help calm it.put a cover around it 3 sides leaving the front open.so it will be just focused on the front.most budgies when get them will be scared flying around.it's best to let it settle in for a couple weeks.then you can slowly work on the training process.you can try soothing music and tv to help it relax some.and gentle talking.telling it what you're going to do .like cleaning it's cage ,changing food etc.so it knows you won't hurt it.just like other animals it takes a little time and patients to earn it's trust in you. I hope this will help you some.I'm sure our wonderful folks here will help you out more.blessings and if you need more help where here for you.:green pied:


----------



## FaeryBee

*It is critical you have a cage with correct bar spacing. 
A budgie should never be kept in a cage with spacing more than 1/2" between bars.

Please take the appropriate measures to ensure Ruby does not injure himself. *


----------



## Juliaa

Budgies bar spacing is 2.5 cm, i think we might have to go shopping for a new cage as i don't want Ruby to injure himself
Thank you for all those that have supported me with this cage dilemma and my other post about his fruits and veg


----------



## aluz

You're welcome and happy shopping!


----------



## Pegg

Happy shopping!


----------



## FaeryBee

*I'd suggest a flight cage for little Bertie.

Here are some links that you may find helpful:

Liberta Oregon Flight Cage


Finca Melodia Bird Cage


Ferplast Piano 6 Bird Cage

Bird Cage Finca pequeno*


----------



## StarlingWings

I'm glad you'll be finding little Ruby a new cage! I'm sure it will be much better for him


----------



## RavensGryf

Those cage suggestions FaeryBee gave you in the links look like some nice choices! 
Get the largest one (inside dimensions) that you can afford. The 2.5 cm you have is like one of my parrot cages strictly meant only for larger birds. A standard size budgie can squeeze it's entire body out of the cage and escape if it wants to, or a larger budgie can get hurt trying. Looking forward to seeing what you end up getting!


----------



## Juliaa

Hi guys  while im waiting till i find the right cage i think i've found the solution for now with the escaping, i'm not sure if its right but its having a positive affect. After posting on here, the next day i found Ruby on top of his cage! I panicked as he started flying around but calmed down later on realising he wasn't flying close to the cieling and he would sit down on my bed, so i thought i'd let him fly around a bit, i opened the top part of my cage and managed to get him on there.
So i've been doing this for 3 days, and i haven't seem him really trying to escape but in the morning i Would talk to him and take care of him, and if im off to school i'd cover his cage with a blanket amd let quiet soothing music play in the background. When id come back i'd take of the blanket, let him get used to me, then take him out hise cage. He steps up to my finger now which is also progress, but flies away if i move to much 
Around 5.00 he starts to look tired (puffed up and eyes shutting) so i kind of get him back into his cage without scaring him too much. 

My dad will order a new cage soon so hoping This will be okay for Ruby for now 

Please let me know your guys opinion on this.


----------



## aluz

It would be best to get the cage as soon as possible because you will never really know when your budgie will try to escape again and you may not be there when Ruby does so. 
And you also must be careful in having the door (and any windows) to the room closed at all times especially when you're not home.
The links Deborah has given you for cage options should be useful in terms of making a decision and ordering online or going to a pet store and buying the cage.


----------



## Juliaa

I really thank Deborah for those links  it really helps me to see roughly how the cage bars and the cage size should look  i'm really picky with my cages, but we are looking everyday on online stores, as i live in london so its really hard to find a good petstore near here.
I make sure to close windows and doors, as i've heard of circumstances when the window is left open and the bird flies away  
Once again Thanks Aluz and Deborah for the cage links


----------

